# General Topics > Vivarium, Terrarium & Enclosure Discussion >  false bottom or gravel

## Gunbeaux

I have gathered everything to set up my frog terrarium the tank or cage is a exo-terra small tall 18X18X24  I have a question I see on some sites they use a false bottom  like an undergravel filter in an aquarium and some use large rock or other stuff to act as a bio filter. Which is better or is it just preference. If I go the subsurface I have a bunch of Plastic Bio Balls from one of my early saltwater aquariums set up never used. also I have some egg crate to make a false bottom with. What would you recommend  thanks for the help

----------


## Heather

I actually like both options. Drainage of excess water is the goal. I've found that having my tanks drilled on a side about an inch from the bottom has been my best choice. Many of us silicone in a spigot or other device which allows you to remove excess water without having to siphon. 

I have used both false bottoms and hydroballs and like both. They work equally well. 

If going to do a water feature, than a false bottom is better. If not, hydroballs or aquarium gravel are fine.

----------



----------


## Paul

To echo and expand on what Heather said.

Drainage layers main function is to allow excess water to drain away from the soil and help keep it from getting swamped out. There are several options for removing the excess water from the tank. My favorite method is to drill the tank (like heather) about an inch or so up from the bottom. This will let me keep 1" of water in the drainage layer which is essential for promoting a healthy thriving microfauna population in the tank and it will also help keep the humidity in the tank up.

False bottoms are typically used when creating a water feature in the tank.


As to the material used in the drainage layer. You can you anything that will not decompose or break down in water. Hydroballs, LDL, River rocks, Horticultural Charcoal. I prefer either River rocks or if I am concerned about weight I will us LDL (NeHerp and Josh's Frogs sell LDL).

----------


## ifeelfroggy

can i use the no-see-um window screen for a substrate barrier? i have a lot left over after making some vents, dont wanna buy garden fabric if i dont have to

----------


## Vivariums In The Mist

I personally wouldn't use No-See Um for substrate barrier, a little too fine and I would think it would fall apart over time. I would save it for future builds!!



> can i use the no-see-um window screen for a substrate barrier? i have a lot left over after making some vents, dont wanna buy garden fabric if i dont have to

----------


## ifeelfroggy

> a little too fine and I would think it would fall apart over time.


Thats what i was worried about. I only saw huge rolls of the fabric type stuff at lowes/depot is there a place the i can buy just a little at a time i dont really want to end up with a lifetime supply like i did with the screen. its prob just cheaper just to buy the big roll tho?

----------


## Vivariums In The Mist

Yup, you can get a big roll for under $10. A hardware store might have smaller quantities or even some scraps laying around. 




> Thats what i was worried about. I only saw huge rolls of the fabric type stuff at lowes/depot is there a place the i can buy just a little at a time i dont really want to end up with a lifetime supply like i did with the screen. its prob just cheaper just to buy the big roll tho?

----------


## ifeelfroggy

hey guys. im just about to start placing orders and was lookin at substrates and it seems to be sold by the qt./gal. and was trying to figure out how many qt./gal. of drainage balls and ABG mix i will need for my viv? it is 24x24x24 with about 2-2.5" for drainage and 2.5-3" for ABG. thx guys
~Trevor

----------


## Paul

around 6 gal for each. It is a rough guess, but it is always better to order a bit to much than to get everything in and realize you need to order more supplies  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

You can get fiberglass mesh screen at Walmart in the window coverings area. It comes in smaller rolls for about $10. It's generally kept back in the hardware area of the store. In our store it's one aisle away from the light bulbs.

----------


## ifeelfroggy

what kind of drainage layer you guys recommend? the bioball stuff from exotera the josh'sfrogs falsebottom stuff or this ldl stuff ive read about? thx guys
~Trevor

----------


## Paul

They all serve the same purpose. LDL and the stuff Josh's frogs sells is the same thing. I prefer that over the Lyca/Hydro Ball route. Though recently I have been buying bags of rock from Home Depot ($5 or so for a 50lb bag) and using that. Makes the tanks heavier.....  I don't typically pick my tanks up and walk around with them, but when I do I lift with my knees...... weak dos equis man joke...

----------

